# Opera for every occasion



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Sometimes when I listen to opera I'm so into it that I can't hear or see anything. Then there are times that opera is the perfect background music. Sometimes I have to sing along. Occasionally I just listen singers diction, how she or he sings and the singers technique. If I want to enjoy beautiful singing I can listen to lyrical singing and singers like Kraus and Di Stefano. If I want dramatic music I can listen to Del Monaco. Whatever the mood or need opera has what you need ( I should patent this ). 

Is opera the same way for you?


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Absolutely, I regard opera as the most cathartic and complete art form (at least for me, personally), what I listen to often depends on my mood. I might start a day driving to work with _Largo al factutum_ on and end the same day with Dido's lament ...


----------

